# Problem With New Intel DG31 PR mother board



## chockks (May 20, 2008)

I purchased a new Intel DG31 PR mother board and Intel Core Duo 3.0 Ghz When i assembled the PC i am not getting any Video, Looks like the Processor and MB are not compatible. But Checked the internet in Intels website it says it is compatible. What ciould be the problem?

Chockks


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2008)

Are you getting any Beep sound from the PC?


----------



## chockks (May 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Are you getting any Beep sound from the PC?


 
I Did not get any beep sound. i am still wondering what might be the problem.


----------



## stylecraze (May 27, 2008)

chockks said:


> I purchased a new Intel DG31 PR mother board and Intel Core Duo 3.0 Ghz When i assembled the PC i am not getting any Video, Looks like the Processor and MB are not compatible. But Checked the internet in Intels website it says it is compatible. What ciould be the problem?
> 
> Chockks


Check ur ram and conncections ammmong components


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2008)

Reconnect all of your components.
Are your smps & processor heat sink fan fan running ?
Dude post in more details like total amout of your ram & how much ram stick do you have ?
Post the processor model No. also like e8xxx, e6xxx


----------



## chockks (Jun 7, 2008)

i changed the mother board to DG35 and now ey thing is ok


----------

